# Moving in August



## diabra (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, We are moving to BC in August for 1 year, with my husband on a work visa. I would love any advice you have. In particular, is there anything you wish you had been told prior to moving to Canada. Oh, we are from Australia. We have 3 kids, my youngest will be 1, anything to make the long trip easier etc would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Diabra


----------

